# Wind Direction



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

It seems that wind direction is an important factor in whether the fishing will be good or not... I don't understand why this is and would be interested to know. But my main question concerns how far in advance they can accurately predict wind direction and is there a website that provides a wind direction forecast? I was considering a little trip to GC next weekend, but if there's ill winds blowin', I will postpone.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

Personally, I look to this website: http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/AM/254.html

As far as what wind direction, I swear they will say winds out of the South East and I get to the surf and it is out of the North West. The wind does strange things and is very unpredictable. You have to figure a breeze blowing off the ocean to shore *should bring in clearer water. This time of year a nice Southern (South West) breeze is welcomed...the opposite during the fall. 

Now, a choppy ocean with dirty water the whiting like. A nice clear blue water near shore means the spanish/blues ****SHOULD be around. 

I have come to the sad conclusion that even on the most perfect of days...the fishing can stink. Of course horrible "wind" days and "ocean clarity" days sometimes turn out to be awesome fishing days. I have about a 60 acre pond beside my house and I can tell what days to fish and what days not to fish (based on temp, conditions, wind). Reading the ocean is a crap shoot at best. Maybe someone with MUCH more knowledge can add to this. 

I hope this helps a little...

SCSJ - AKA Ty


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

for surf fishing i prefer East, south east or a south wind.
North and North east chops up the water too much.
North west , west and south west seems to flatten the water too much and the water clouds up. 
Thats just my 2 cents for fishing Garden City


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

fishweather.com gives you wind direction and wind speed, if you click on more info there will even be a fishing index percent for supposedly best times the fish are biting;:fishing:


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't gorget that wind direction is directly related to the position of high and low pressure cells. 
most of the time weather moves across the country from west to east. winds around a High pressure rotate clockwise, low pressure counter clockwise.

It's the weather changes that are working the fish... wind is usually just an indicator.

Hit up the weather and look at wind changes. They accompany a front passing thru.


----------

